# Tivo HD, 750GB Seagate ST3750640AS and Antec MX-1



## keithhat (May 30, 2008)

So I have a ST3750640AS 750GB SATA Drive, MX-1 Cabinet and my new Tivo HD. I connected using the eSata Cable that came with the MX-1. Tivo HD (_not a series 3_) settings menu says I can not use this drive with my Tivo HD and to look at their site for a compatible expansion drive. I do get a screen telling me a storage device is connected, but it immediately jumps to the "incompatible" screen when I try to set up the drive. I have tried every combination of restarting, rebooting and 2 different eSATA cables. My Tivo HD is running software 9.3a and works fine otherwise. I have seen posts that this cabinet combination works on Series 3.

Will this ever work on my plain HD or do I have to bite the bullet and buy the Tivo approved WD expander? I know my drive is running internally because I plugged it into my Mac on USB2 and it came right up in Disk Utility. The drive is definitely empty because my Mac said it has no partitions and is raw. Do I need a file system on the drive before plugging it in?

Thanks in advance.

- Keith


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Only the approved WD My Dvr Expander works with the Tivo HD in a plug and play manner. Any other external units must be connected to a pc along with the original Tivo's hard drive to be married as a single unit using a Windows program or a Linux Boot cd.

Can you use your Mac? I guess if you have one that runs Windows you can. Don't know if a Mac can use a Linux boot cd either. I have not read of it being done.

All the info needed to accomplish this on a PC can be found in the following thread:

Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion (click here)

If you want to skip right to the instructions, skip to Part III, #10. I don't think there is any thing there in the thread on Mac instructions, if there are any anywhere.

More detailed instructions can be found at http://mfslive.org.


----------



## keithhat (May 30, 2008)

My Intel Mac Tower will boot Windows and has 3 open SATA slots. I guess I have to bite the bullet and put XP on my drive to get this running

- Keith


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 22, 2008)

Tivo HD ONLY supports the DVR Expander w/o mods. No other esata drive will work on a stock Tivo HD. Series 3 HD boxes support just about any esata drive. Its all in listed faq.


----------

